# china town nyc



## mathjak107 (Jul 16, 2016)

we live in queens just outside of manhattan so every day is another adventure for us .  nothing beats the food and atmosphere in china town . they also have one of the oldest jewish synagogues there .

fuji x100s


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 16, 2016)

Great shots!  I haven't been to Chinatown in NYC but have been to the one in San Francisco.  Loved it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 16, 2016)

Cool photos, thanks for sharing!


----------



## AprilT (Jul 16, 2016)

Very nice photos, been there many times.  Not far from Little Italy.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 16, 2016)

I haven't been to China Town since the late 1950's. Looks exactly the same. Great photos.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 16, 2016)

thanks , i was hoping to capture the " LET US WOK YOUR DOG " sign   ha ha ha


----------

